# PRIMARY KEY erfragen



## Schuri (3. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Anbindung an eine mir unbekannte Datenbank. Das Auslesen der Struktur (Tabellen, Spalten, etc.) hab ich bereits. Nun brauch ich aber noch die Informationen, ob (und wenn ja welche) Spalten als PRIMARY KEY in der jeweiligen Tabelle funktionieren. Kennt jemand eine mögliche SQL-Abfrage, oder eine Klasse in Java mit derartigen Meta-Infos?

Vielen Dank,
Hannes


----------



## HaBaLeS (3. Mrz 2007)

Wie man Metadaten ausliest und Interpretiert ist soweit ich weiss immer abhängig von der benutzten Datenbank. 

Mit welchem Treiber verbindest du dich eigentlich an die DB, wenn du nicht weist, welche es ist ?


----------



## André Uhres (3. Mrz 2007)

Ich glaube da gibt's sowas wie SHOW INDEX FROM tablename
Versuch's doch einfach mal damit.


----------



## Guest (3. Mrz 2007)

In DatabaseMetaData gibt es eine Methode, mit der du an die Informationen ran kommst
	
	
	
	





```
ResultSet getPrimaryKeys(String catalog, String schema, String table) throws SQLException
```


----------

